# A VERY BAD day!!!!!!!



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I just stripped the plug in my front cylinder. What kills me is it went in easy....I started to take it out and about 2 turns and BAM! 
that was it. I guess I will take it in Tuesday and have the head pulled and the plug taken out and re-tapped. Man....this sucks:aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you should be able to fix that without pullin the head. 
get a plug tap and get her fixed. someone just had this problem on here and they got it fixed pretty easy.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I could....but the Plug will NOT come out.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG, that ain't worth a hoot, Grrrrrr.

Let us know how itturns out.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If I mess with it anymore I will get explode.....I broke it off trying to be easy with it. I am just taking in to the shop and let Chip....our mechanic fix it before I do anymore damage. I have already threw the socket & extension through the sheetrock. I hate this....you all don't know how bad....I bet it will be $300 to pull the head and take the broken plug out and re-tap it. I wonder how he will get it out??? Oh well....I rarely ever have any problems...I guess when I do its a BAD one.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I went to Marengo 2 years ago and had the same thing happen also on the front head. It didn't break off but it was tight enough to know it was coming. I brought it in for a "tune up" and let the stealership break it off. I got a phone call (which I knew was coming) that they were doing the tune up and broke a plug off in the front head. They put a brand new head on for free. I know it was a shady thing to do, but they got me many of times....lol. If it was mine, I'd pull the head to do it but you can retap or helicoil it. I worry too much but some say you can do it with it in. I'm the one that says I overthought and won't have problems later.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I work at the dealer so I am going to let them mess with it. They can get it out and re tap it....LOL!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Dang that sux Bootlegger. At least you got the hook up on fixing it.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That sucks man!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I worry about mine... I know if I ever have to take my front one out, it's liable to go...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

For now on my plugs will have anti-seize on the threads....its easy to do if the motor is warm....it was my fault....I ma STUPID....I think the threads are just Gauled and HOPEFULLY I can just re-tap it. I am sick to my stomach I am so aggravated.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

The same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I was using starting fluid to clean my plug, and soaked it before re installing it and it gaulded two turns in. I got it out, and was able to re tap it with a new plug and some WD 40, (very slowly), however, I am really unsure to how much metal filings fell down into the cylinder. 

You know, I got it to reseat, and didn;t take it back out. I should put some never sease on it.

Good luck, I know it is a crappy feeling.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

RDs Neighbor said:


> The same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I was using starting fluid to clean my plug, and soaked it before re installing it and it gaulded two turns in. I got it out, and was able to re tap it with a new plug and some WD 40, (very slowly), however, I am really unsure to how much metal filings fell down into the cylinder.
> 
> You know, I got it to reseat, and didn;t take it back out. I should put some never sease on it.
> 
> Good luck, I know it is a crappy feeling.


Thanks...yes it is.....I am so mad....I am sick feeling and thats no joke.:aargh4::aargh4::aargh4::aargh4:


----------

